# Awesome Tuesday



## TronGod (Apr 25, 2012)

My first time posting even though I have a couple kayaks and have fished these waters for many years. I've just been lurking in the dark, and I've been gone for the last ten years. So, went out near Navarre and was trolling a cig rigged like a ballyhoo rig and a crystal minnow. The cig got nailed by a giant spanish but while I was fighting it a king hit it and just left me a giant spanish head. 

Trolled my way out to the spot and got a small king on the way. Once on spot I got a nice trigger fish. Then trolled my way back in and got a bigger king on my smaller rod, which was fun. Also got two more spanish and two bonita on troll. 

When I was loading up I met stressless who seemed nice. After talking to him I decided it was time I started posting some of my reports. Here are some pics.


----------



## chip24 (Apr 2, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Well done and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nicely done! 
We'll get out there again when this wind dies!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the post. I'm curious about some of the 'spots' in Navarre myself. Not much out there that's public. I've been searching for whatever I can find out there as I think Navarre is an ideal spot for yakkers on our coast. We just need more reefs. 

I was out there myself this evening from about 5:30 - 8:00. Trolled artificials the whole time. No fish, just got real wet as it was quite 'sporty' again. Only thing I saw were a few 30" bonita launching 6 feet out of the water. Pretty neat. 

Going to be out there some more this week as I'm hoping for another sailfish hook up, blackfin tuna, and kings..


----------



## TronGod (Apr 25, 2012)

Well I'm not going into much detail here, that's how it stays non-public and I don't get run over by boats,trash,etc.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice fish, hope to see more good reports.



TronGod said:


> Well I'm not going into much detail here, that's how it stays non-public and I don't get run over by boats,trash,etc.


Just curious if these were just spots that you had randomly passed over and if you knew what was down there?

Like blackjeep said not really many public numbers out of navarre so I am just curious what is out there and if it is natural or man made.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

...


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job man, keep em coming!


----------



## TronGod (Apr 25, 2012)

There's both live and man made out there. Other than that I'm pleading the fifth.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

congrats!!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

TronGod said:


> There's both live and man made out there. Other than that I'm pleading the fifth.


Thats all the answer i was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Gabe - That's a great Trigger and some nice mackerel. It was a pleasure to chat with you as well - I looked at your rig and decided I had to try my luck at the "tower"  

So here's my attempt at putting a decent troll out and I get to try it first time tomorrow. 175 paid yak fishermen will be out tomorrow fishing the GCKFA 7 annual tourny - the Captains meeting at hooters tonight was a good time.

I got out and as you perdicted is was crap with 20mph sustained winds and 25 gusts. A good bad wx check ride for the Revo - 2-3' a mile out and steep. Hope to fish with you off Navarre this Summer -- Glad you posted.


----------



## TronGod (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey, nice rack! Um I mean tower. That thing looks more sturdy than mine. Nice job. Yeah, gotta work this weekend and can't even make it to the captains meeting. I'll try to make weigh-ins on saturday. Good luck to everyone unless your cheating and thanks to all for the warm welcome.


----------

